# Abilfy is not working as usual even went on higher dose!



## shannie84 (May 10, 2016)

Ok I have chronic DP for over 20 years and severe panic disorder. I got really sick in the fall of 2019 put me on klonopins and abilify. Pristiq, betta blockers. My abilify isn't kicking the panic disorder in the butt like usual she even upped it. Wth is abilfy not worth a shit treating panic disorder or what? Any experience or advice?? Thanks....


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

shannie84 said:


> Ok I have chronic DP for over 20 years and severe panic disorder. I got really sick in the fall of 2019 put me on klonopins and abilify. Pristiq, betta blockers. My abilify isn't kicking the panic disorder in the butt like usual she even upped it. Wth is abilfy not worth a shit treating panic disorder or what? Any experience or advice?? Thanks....


Hello,

Sorry you’re struggling right now, I know how it feels when your meds don’t seem to be working. Have you tried Seraquel or Gabapentin? There are tons of meds out there and it might be time you tried something different. I know this is a supplement, but Kava Kava has helped me in the past. Another option could be a extended release or XR version of the benzodiazepine you’re already on.


----------



## shannie84 (May 10, 2016)

My psychiatrist is funny about my klonopins, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask. I'm terrified of seraquel just because of the high risk weight gain. Abilfy already put 30lbs on me now on metformin to try and combat that. I don't know about gabapentin, I'll have to look into that. Thank you 😊


----------

